# Barcode ( not freehanded )



## essence (24. Januar 2002)

Jo bin wieder da !
Hab leider kein Grafiktablett zu Weihnachten bekommen @ Nanda *g*

AAAAAAAAAAAlso :
Ich hab ( fast ) überall gesucht, aber kein Tut für einen Barcode ( ihr wisst schon diese Strichdinger, die wenn man mit nem Laser drüberzischt nen Preis angeben *g* ) gefunden...
Selbstzeichen hab ich schon versucht, sieht aber sehr übel aus ;-)


Bis dann ( bitte nanda hiiiiiiiilf mir *g* )

PS: Wie mach ich son Bild unter meinen Namen (rechts ) ???


----------



## Tim C. (24. Januar 2002)

also es gibt irgendwo ein tutorial wie man das über "add noise" und dann motion blur machen kann aber ich hab hier einfach mal ne barcode font im anhang einfach die .zip endung wegnehmen.


ich hoffe so konnte ich dir helfen.


----------



## essence (24. Januar 2002)

Boah Leuchte du bist ja nur unterwegs die Fragen zu beantworten was ? *g*
Ich werd die Font mal testen thx !

Aber wie mach ich nen Bild unter meinen Namen *g*


----------



## Tim C. (24. Januar 2002)

User CP --> Optionen --> Benutzerbild ändern

oder da links 'weiter informationen' lesen.

naja was heisst ich bin hier nur unterwegs fragen zu beantworten ???
bin krank, geh deshalb net raus und hab die letzten 2 tage noch was wegen nem projekt zu tun, deshalb check ich alle 20 minuten die emails und wenn da nun ma steht "new post in forum....." dann check ich das kurz ab und gib meinen senf dazu.


----------



## essence (24. Januar 2002)

Hey das is voll korekt von dir !

Du bist einfach nur in Ordnung !

PS: Mein Clan hat BGM Clan schonmal genuked mohahaha *g*


----------



## essence (24. Januar 2002)

öööhm... die schriftart funzt net ( winzip kann die zip net öffnen....)

Hast vielleicht nen direktdownload für mich ?


----------



## A-Lien (24. Januar 2002)

hier

habs mal kurz hochgeladen


----------



## Homie25 (24. Januar 2002)

Also ich habe ein bischen rumexperementiert und das ist dabei rausgekommen also als erstes 

1. Neue Ebene (nicht den Hintergrund) 
2. füll sie mit schwarz
3. Filter-Störungsfilter-Störung hinzufügen(beliebige Werte deiner Wahl aber auf Monochrom stellen ich z.B habe auf 50 % gestellt)
4. Filter-weichzeichnungsfiler-Bewegungsunschärfe ( dort auf -90 Grad stellen und dann ist es vollbracht )

glaube ich zu mingestens   ich finde da fehlt noch irgend was aber ich hoffe das hat dir ein wenig weiter geholfen und einen Ansatz gegeben jetzt liegt es an den anderen nioch den Rest rauszukriegen  aber such echt noch mal auf ner coolen Fonmt Seite nach BArcode-Fonts echt eine coole Sache. :|

Also ich habs raus Spiel noch ein bischen mit Filter-Stilisierungsfiletr-Konturwerte finde herum und dann noch einmal den Bewegungsunschärfe-Filter mit -90 anwenden und Voila es geht


----------



## essence (24. Januar 2002)

WOW Danke !

@ Alien

Thx die Font funktioniert !

@Homie

Ja das mit dem " Da fehlt noch irgendetwas " denk ich mir bei meinen Versuchen ja auch immer *g* aber trotzdem danke !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Januar 2002)

Also wenns nicht selbst gemacht sein muss, ich habe ein Proggie 
( soweit ich mich erinnere Freeware ), das erstellt Barcodes und dann kann man die als BMP abspeichern...

EAN Codes ( fast international )....

Wenns Dir helfen kann - MELDEN !


----------



## Tim C. (25. Januar 2002)

> einfach mal ne barcode font im anhang einfach die .zip endung wegnehmen.



klar ads winzip streikt, weil es keine winzip datei ist. einfach die angehängte endung .zip wegnehmen dann isses ne ttf font datei, da die aber net vom board unterstützt werden musste ich so tricksen, wenn du staat bgm bmg meinst, dann wüsste ich ma gerne wo ihr uns "genuked" habt


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Januar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also hier nun mal ein Tutorial von mir zum Barcode ...

1) Erstelle ein neues Bild mit 400 x 400 Pixel,
Hintergrund weiss, RGB-Farben und 75 Auflösung *g*

2) Neue Ebene - nicht die Hintergrundebene benutzen

3) Filter => Add Noise werte einfach mal ziemlich
hoch setzten. monochrome muß eingeschaltet sein ...

4) Filter => weichzeichnungsfilter =>  Bewegungs-
unschärfe dort auf -90 Grad stellen ... 

5) Bild => Einstellungen => „Curves" oder Gradiations
Kurven oder wie das auch immer im deutschen PS
heißen mag ...

einfach mal mit den Kurven rumspielen um mög-
lichst kontrastreiche Streifen zu erzeugen...
Tipp (Sinuswelle)

6) und nun noch unten in der Mitte der Barcode-
streifen ein kleines Stück mit dem rechtecktool
markieren und auf entfernen drücken ...

einfach in diesen Leerraum ein paar wilde zahlen
mit Bindestrich reintippen - Schriftgrösse und Art
natürlich anpassen ... also z.B. 08-15-A-TEAM-08-15

7) um es perfekt zu machen sollte man zwei
dünnere streifen links und rechts des Barcodes
einfügen - ist bei original Barcods auch der Fall
... z.B. ||  08-15-A-TEAM-08-15 ||

8) jetzt nur noch auf die passende Größe bringen -
denn ein echter Barcode ist bestimmt nicht größer
als die Milchtüte selbst *g* und fertig seid ihr ...

so ich hoffe das ihr mit meinem geschreibsel da
oben etwas anfangen könnt - ich werde gleich nach
meinem fließenden Wasser Tutorial auch ein Barcode
Tutorial mit Bildern posten ...

bis dann dann euer Mythos - IHR HABT DEN
GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE !!!


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (25. Januar 2002)

HIho

Also bei WastedYouth findest du den Barcode....


----------



## essence (25. Januar 2002)

@ Alle 

ThX 4 Help

@leuchte :

wir haben bmg vor langer zeit mal in einem FW (COunter-Strike) geschlagen...


PS: Was meint ihr zu meinem User-Pic ( das unter meinem Namen *g* ) ?


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (25. Januar 2002)

> PS: Was meint ihr zu meinem User-Pic ( das unter meinem Namen *g* ) ?



.-->. Was soll damit sein??


----------



## essence (25. Januar 2002)

Was meint ihr = Wie gefällt euch, oder wie findet ihr, oder was hab ich Falsch, bzw Richtig gemacht ...

Also gebt mal Kritik zu meinem Style...


----------



## el_vicio (20. Mai 2002)

irgendwie haut das bei mir nicht so richtig hin,ich kriege immer folgendes ergebnis :







irgendwie alles zu eng zusammen...ka


----------



## cocoon (21. Mai 2002)

Hmm, el_vicio:
Dein Beispiel ist für'n Barcode auch irgendwie zu "grauwertig", soweit ich weiss sind Barcodes nur S/W. Mach mal 'ne Tontrennung (Bearbeiten -> Einstellen -> Tontrennung) auf 2 Farben. Dann hast Du's schonmal in S/W. Anschliessend solltest Du zunächst die durch die Tontrennung verstümmelten Barcode-Teile entfernen (am besten reinzommen und einfach mit dem rechteckigen Auswahlwerkzeug arbeiten) und darüberhinaus noch ein paar weitere (je nach Belieben), dann scheinen die STriche nicht mehr so eng aneinander.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Mai 2002)

So, und hier ist endlich das Proggy zum erstellen der Barcodes...

BARCODEPROGRAMM LINK ZUM DOWNLOAD

Ist leider nicht die internationale Version, weil habe die zwar gefunden, ist aber leider keine Freeware!


----------

